# Ist Buffed sicher?



## Andurius (23. März 2009)

Abend Leute,
haltet mich für paranoid aber ich frage mich in den letzten Tagen ob Buffed wirklich sicher ist.
Ich meine im Zusammenhang mit WoW und Keyloggern. Überall hört man wie Accounts gehackt und leer geräumt werden. Sogar über Links mit versteckten Backgrounddownloads, die werden immer dreister. 
Doch jetzt macvh ich mir eben Gedanken drüber ob nicht einer dieser *zensiert* auf die Idee kommt sich auf die Buffed Server zu hacken und irgendeinen keylogger beispielsweiße im Blasc Client versteckt. Dieser wird von sehr viele verwendet und das macht mir irgendwie sorgen.
Schreibt mal was ihr meint, bzw. wenn einer von Buffed das liest wäre es auch toll dass dazu mal Stellung genommen wird.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andurius


----------



## Duni (23. März 2009)

Auf die Frage hin:
NEEEEEEEEEIN!! KEYLOGGER!!!!111einseinselfelfdrölf
Wenn du Buffed halt net vertraust, benutz es halt nicht, Schluss aus Ende...


----------



## KiLLa239 (23. März 2009)

Einfach alles mit "bedacht" lesen und auf keinen Fall Links sofort anklicken, dann kann dir fast nix passieren... was meinst du wieso die ganzen Top Spieler nicht gehackt werden? (ok einige wenige AUsnahmen gibts vieleicht)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. März 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Wenn du Buffed halt net vertraust, benutz es halt nicht, Schluss aus Ende...



so einfach ist es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killah (23. März 2009)

buffed is sicher aber wer so blöd is und auf links klickt ist selber dran schuld


----------



## Freyen (23. März 2009)

Theoretisch kann jede Seite gehackt werden...

Aber ich denke diese Gefahr geht man schon ein, wenn man sich einfach nur im Internet einloggt. 
Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit waren Seiten wie Thottbot von einem recht fiesen Wurm infiziert... 

Ich vertraue da einfach auf mein Antiviren-Programm - als einfacher PC-User kann man eigentlich nichts 
anderes machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße,
Freyen

Zu meinem Nachposter:
Ich denke nicht, dass man Hacker erst noch auf die Idee bringen muß...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snowstorm (23. März 2009)

Deutsche Grammatik? Hallo? Deutsche Grammatik? Oh noez jetz ist sie wieder verschwunden :/
achja geht @ Japuzzo


----------



## Keksemacher (23. März 2009)

Japuzzo schrieb:


> sohne


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!
Entschuldigung normalerweise mache ich keine Rechtschreibflames,jedoch ist diese Verunstaltung der deutschen Sprache in keiner Maßen zuertragen.


----------



## Yoyo_ (23. März 2009)

kannst ja immer im gastmodus auf nem virtuellen PC surfen auf dem ne Firewall + Antivirenprogramm + Anti Mal-/Spyware laufen und die virtuelle festplatte dabei so klein und mit schrott voll machen dass sich garkein virus mehr draufschreiben kann ^^...

oder du vertraust einfach buffed, den mods und deinem gesunden menschenverstand und passt beim surfen einfach drauf auf wo du drauf klickst.
Ich hab zusätzlich in meinem Firefox die Addons NoScript, AdBlock Plus und Flagfox , sowie auf dem PC ZoneAlarm Firewall + AntiVir Prem + Threat Fire + Windows Defender (+ AdAware zum Pc durchsuchen) und schau mir immer wieder mal die Autostarteinträge in der Registry an.
Aber wenn du noch bessere Sicherheit willst nutz einfach die Möglichkeit die ich am Anfang geschrieben habe ^^


----------



## birdra (23. März 2009)

es reicht vollkommen einen sicheren browser (firefox/opera) zu benutzen und nicht willkürlich irgendwelche .exe / .bat / .pif / .com dateien zu öffnen.


----------



## Shahaa (23. März 2009)

Yoyo_ schrieb:


> kannst ja immer im gastmodus auf nem virtuellen PC surfen auf dem ne Firewall + Antivirenprogramm + Anti Mal-/Spyware laufen und die virtuelle festplatte dabei so klein und mit schrott voll machen dass sich garkein virus mehr draufschreiben kann ^^...
> 
> oder du vertraust einfach buffed, den mods und deinem gesunden menschenverstand und passt beim surfen einfach drauf auf wo du drauf klickst.
> Ich hab zusätzlich in meinem Firefox die Addons NoScript, AdBlock Plus und Flagfox , sowie auf dem PC ZoneAlarm Firewall + AntiVir Prem + Threat Fire + Windows Defender (+ AdAware zum Pc durchsuchen) und schau mir immer wieder mal die Autostarteinträge in der Registry an.
> Aber wenn du noch bessere Sicherheit willst nutz einfach die Möglichkeit die ich am Anfang geschrieben habe ^^



Also sooo viel hab ich net aufm PC...da würde es mich interessieren, ob eines der Programme auf mein /script makro aus der WoW-DLL anspringt XD.
Aber mal zu den Hackern - wenn jemand aus dieser Szene ein system o.Ä. wirklich hacken will (und damit meine ich nicht ,,ich-gebe-mal-einige-befehle-ein-und-schaue-was-mal-passiert-1773-hax04r" Sachen) , dann wird er falls es sich nicht um heavy-metal systeme handelt (ja - glaub so heißen die^^..die aus der forschung und vom secret service etc sind jedenfalls gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dies auch in einer nicht allzu großen Zeitspanne schaffen.
Und zu den ,,mimimi du hast nun alle hacker der welt auf eine idee gebracht"s: Es ist nunmal so...diese Kriminellen Personen schrecken ja sichtlich nichtmal davor zurück das Spiel an sich als Verbreitungsplattform für ihre Tools zu verwenden. Meint ihr, dass nicht schonmal irgendjemand auf die Idee gekommen sein muss Spyware über externe Addons zu verbreiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. März 2009)

Da musst du den Buffed leuten einfach mal vertrauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (23. März 2009)

ahh ihr habt mich enttarnt ich wollte gerade Buffed hacken.

Nein im ernst wenn du angst hast das hier viren sind warum gehst du dann noch hier auf Buffed.de?


----------



## Mischback (23. März 2009)

ROFL, also 50% der Vorposter scheinen tatsächlich beginnende Paranoia zu haben (Hast du echt 5 AV-Produkte laufen? Ich kenne zwar "gestaffelte Verteidigung", aber das wird dir nichts bringen, da die Signaturen für Viren/Malware innerhalb weniger Stunden für alle Produkte verfügbar sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), während zumindest einige "Hackers" gesehen haben (ach ja, die 90er) und nun was zu dem Thema sagen.

Gegen eine Phishing-Attacke ist keine Webseite geschützt, wenn der Angreifer nur gut genug ist. So einfach ist das. Richtig an der Stelle ist aber, dass ein sooo guter Cracker sich vermutlich eher andere Ziele als ein Online-Game-Portal hernehmen wird. Gerade Blackhats suchen dann doch eher die Herausforderung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich vermute einfach mal, dass diese Board-Software einigermaßen gut gegen XSS und SQL-Injection geschützt ist, das ist derzeit schon State-of-the-Art. Von daher sollte man sich als "normaler" Nutzer wenig Sorgen machen.

Falls euch diese Versicherung nicht reicht, erwägt mal Folgendes:
- benutzt komplexe Passwörter (Tipp: Nehmt die Anfangsbuchstaben eures Lieblingszitats. Ihr erhaltet eine Buchstabenkombi, die normalerweise schonmal nicht durch eine Wörterbuchattacke geknackt wird. Fügt noch ein paar Zahlen hinzu, Sonderzeichen usw. und ihr habt ein Passwort, dass selbst mit Brute-Force erst in mehreren Tagen geknackt werden kann).
- benutzt nicht überall das gleiche Passwort. So einfach das klingt, so wirkungsvoll ist es auch: Selbst wenn eines eurer Passwörter geknackt wird, sind nicht gleich alle eure Foren, WoW, PC usw. betroffen

Und bevor nun Flame losbricht: Nein, diese Liste ist nicht vollständig, sondern nur ein Denkanstoß. Und nein, ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit in einem der anderen Punkte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (23. März 2009)

ganz ruhig, der hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passt auf und schlägt alle viren hiermit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tot

(addonwerkstatt)


----------



## Brubanani (23. März 2009)

purer langeweile tread -.-

Ich mach auch gleich einen auf wie z.B.

Arbeitet buffed zuwenig?

Warum macht buffed nur 1 buffedshow pro woche?

Ist buffed blöd?

Ist buffed cool?

beides?

so öde diese einfälle zur zeit -.-


----------



## Dorlindor (23. März 2009)

Die leute von buffed tun alles damit diese website sicher ist
und sie arbeiten wirklich gut


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. März 2009)

Wenn hier im Forum ein Post von jemanden
mit einem Beitrag kommt und es irgendwas
geschenkt gibt ist es ein Keylogger.

Außerhalb des Forums auf keinen Fall!

Außerdem kann man mit dem Mauszeiger über so einen
Link gehen: Link
und unten links beim Browser zeigts die URL an.

Ah ja noch Antivir und sowas draufhaun.


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. März 2009)

ich denke auch mal dass die Admins von buffed wissen wie sie ihren Job zu machen haben und alles daran setzen das sowas ebend nicht passiert.

Außerdem wird ja schon tatkräftig gegen diese spinner vor gegangen die immer wieder versuchen sich hier nen acc anzueignen.


----------



## Ingerim (24. März 2009)

Killah schrieb:


> buffed is sicher aber wer so blöd is und auf links klickt ist selber dran schuld




hmm wär mir neu das eine seite wirklich sicher ist immerhin wurde das Pentagon auch shcon gehackt keine seite und kein Server der Welt sind zu 100% sicher. 

Aber um auf die idee des TE´s zu kommen einen Keyloggerim BLASC zu verstecken hmm dazu müsste er nichtmal buffed hacken desweiteren würde es auch nicht alle betreffen die Ihn haben .

Aber naja egal einfach mit der Materie Web-Sicherheit auseinander setzten da so ziemlich jeder Webdesigner(nein dazu zählen ncich die WYSIWYG anwender) der die Scriptsprachen beherrst und nebenbei sich noch mit Server technologien auseinander setzt kann Theorethisch Hacken nur meistens scheitert es an der Praxis da doch noch nen bisschen mehr dazugehört als die sachen nur zu beherrschen aber naja. Nun B2T Nein Buffed ist nicht zu 100% sicher ebensowenig wie die woW Europe Seite zu 100% ist und wenn mirj etzt wieder einerk ommt aber die haben ein SSL Verbindung und somit https, das ist egal auf meinen webseiten ist auch https vorhanden. Da sich jeder der ein wenig ahnung hast selbst so ein Zertifikat austellen und Verifizieren kann.

Und wer jetzt mekert über rechtschreibung tipp. 14h gecoded an einem aufwendigen Projekt und schweine müde.

Tante Edit meint @ Hotgoblin es gibt maleware, und Viren die teils nciht erkannt werden trotzaktueller Version desweiteren sind die meistne Software Firewalls nicht wirklich das wahre sind praktisch aber kein Vergleich zu einer Hardware Basierten Firewall(eigener Firewall Server)


----------



## Yiraja (24. März 2009)

Killah schrieb:


> buffed is sicher aber wer so blöd is und auf links klickt ist selber dran schuld



jop so seh ich das auch wer vorschnell auf irgendwelche links klickt muss leiden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. März 2009)

Wie alle Foren, ist auch dieses nicht sicher vor den Spammern. Je schneller sich die Technologie entwickelt, Spam zu blocken, umso schneller sind die Verursacher mit einer Möglichkeit da, diese Maßnahmen zu umgehen. Jeder Link den ihr klickt, ob hier oder sonst irgendwo im Netz erfordert etwas Aufmerksamkeit.

Nichts ist sicher - ihr könnt euch aber darauf verlassen, das die Administration und die Community Manager alles dafür tun, buffed.de so sauber wie möglich zu halten.

Bleibt aufmerksam und meldet verdächtige Links oder Posts - lieber einmal mehr als zu wenig. 

Ich habe den Thread mal verschoben. Im WoW Allgemein war er etwas ... unpassend. 

Fragen dazu kann man mir per PN zukommen lassen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Martel (24. März 2009)

Ich glaube die Frage sollte nicht lauten ist buffed.de siche rsondern eure Gildenwebseite etc.
Wie ein vorposter bereits gesagt hat. SQL inj.  etc. sind standart attacken die auch bei manchen CMS funktionieren. Und wieviele Leute benutzen immer die gleichen Passwörter und loggins. Wir haben damals ( 2004?) eine große Gilde auf Azshara gehabt. Schön mit Forum und allen drum und drann. Die Admins haben ein Tag den sicherheits check gemacht ( langeweile) und haben ( per script mein Bruder hat das dingen gemacht ) jeden Benutzter auf seiner hinterlegten Email eine Benachrichtigung kommen lassen das er auf keinen Fall seine Accountdaten zum loggin benutzen soll... siehe da. Ich glaube von 60-70 Regestrierten Leuten haben >15 das gemacht aus bequemlichkeit.

Es ist leider so, das sich alle Sorgen um ihren Account machen, aber dann ihr Daten frohenmutes auf jeder Privaten Seite einhämmern. Wenn das einer bei Buffed machen würde oder ingame oder sonst einen großen Portal würde ich sagen: "naja nicht so elegant" aber auf xbeliebigen Privatensiten... selbst Schuld.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2009)

KiLLa239 schrieb:


> meinst du wieso die ganzen Top Spieler nicht gehackt werden?



Weil sie mit so Exesiven Raiden beschäftig sind, dass sie keine zeit haben auch nur mal im I-Net Nach zu gucken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

